# in Michigan



## pops6927 (Dec 15, 2012)

reposted from Groups:










redneckman





 
offline

9 Posts. Joined 12/2012
Location: Cadillac Michigan
Points: 10
Select All Posts By This User

Anyone know of any BBQ competitions that go on throughout the state?  Even if they are small in size I would be interested in going to one to learn some and take in the atmoshpere.  I googled it and only found one up in kingsford and one that was in G.R. this year.


----------



## hfitch (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't know how much of a competition it is, there is a rib competition, but the Labadie PigGig is a good one in Bay City.


----------



## flyin'illini (Jan 1, 2013)

Go to great lake bbq website www.glbbqa.com  to learn more..

great folks up there. I left detroit area in 2008 and met a ton of folks trying to learn here. (several have migrated to other sites on-line)


----------



## cityofvoltz (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi,

kcbs has a few events up so far

http://www.kcbs.us/events.php?str=MI&fromDate=01/01/2013&toDate=12/31/2013&search=Search


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for the links guys. I am going to try to check out one or two of these this year.

Stan


----------



## dam good bbq (Jul 25, 2013)

Not sure if this is still relevant, but the Dam Good BBQ Championship hosted by the Newaygo Chamber of Commerce is still looking for a few more teams to round out our field!  Event is August 9 - 11 (amateur event on Friday the 9th; KCBS sanctioned event turn in on Sunday the 11th).  We'd LOVE for teams to try out our first year event!!  Thank you everyone!


----------

